# More gun control is not going to stop this type of event"..............



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

At least 73 killed in attack in Nice, France

There needs to be less gun control so people can defend themselves. The police couldn't stop this. The only chance these people had was if they were armed to stop this terrorist. Now another 70, 80, 90 dead and still Obama will call for more restrictions on guns, you can bet on that. Self defense is the only option against these radicals. It's coming back here again too, just wait and see. Our politicians are the biggest bunch of dumbasses I think I've ever seen.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

RK3369 said:


> At least 73 killed in attack in Nice, France
> 
> There needs to be less gun control so people can defend themselves. The police couldn't stop this. The only chance these people had was if they were armed to stop this terrorist. Now another 70, 80, 90 dead and still Obama will call for more restrictions on guns, you can bet on that. Self defense is the only option against these radicals. It's coming back here again too, just wait and see. *Our politicians are the biggest bunch of dumbasses I think I've ever seen.*


Dumbasses? Hardly. These conniving, lying, politicians know exactly what they are doing. They know damn well that none of these laws will accomplish anything other than to try and prevent an armed rebellion. Once all of our freedoms are gone along with the abolition of Constitutional Law and the imposition of martial law a revolution is all but certain. Their sorry asses will be the first to go. That's all that they are looking out for.

All they care about is absolute power and control over the masses and they are indeed succeeding albeit incrementally every time a Democratic administration comes to power. It's the dumbasses that keep on voting for them that are the problem. They've already been enslaved and are beholden to these ruthless swines for their very existence and will never bite the hand that feeds them. They're content living off the sweat of others. Why would they vote any differently? Those that vote for them are being used and are nothing but pawns but they're just too stupid to realize it. No one will ever get ahead by being dependent on others.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

If you have to bring up politics...



Grouch Marx said:


> Politics is the art of looking for trouble, finding it everywhere, diagnosing it incorrectly, and applying the wrong remedies.





Will Rogers said:


> If you ever injected truth into politics you have no politics.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

*"The spirit of resistance to government is so valuable on certain occasions that I wish it to be always kept alive. It will often be exercised when wrong, but better so than not to be exercised at all."*
--Thomas Jefferson

*
"One of the greatest delusions in the world is the hope that the evils of this world can be cured by legislation."*
--Thomas B. Reed, American Attorney

*"All politics are based on the indifference of the majority."*
--James Reston


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

This isn't going to end any time soon. 

These types of "innovative" terrorist attacks will continue as long as the populace is willing to continue to give them a pass! As long as the people just get together for a kumbaya vigil instead of really getting pissed off and demanding action from their leaders, the animals perpetrating these acts will just carry on!

MO


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

To show the ridiculousness of the "more gun control" agenda, lets pose the question:

Since terrorists are now using trucks to kill innocent bystanders, are we now going to call for and pass "common sense truck laws" which will prevent terrorists from illegally obtaining trucks and fuel (ammunition) with which to conduct their criminal activities? 

I think that question should be asked of the left wing agenda and listen to the response. Conceptually it is no different than lobbying for more gun control laws. I bet we would hear from the left that "trucks don't kill people, terrorists kill people." Well, doesn't the same answer apply to guns? Try pointing that out to the next Anti gun zealot you meet. See what they say.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

Was it an Assault truck? I think we'll see some of these attacks here in the USA. Steal or Rent a truck with a credit card and a driver's license and head for the nearest large gathering of innocent people. More effective than small arms fire, and cheaper and less hassle than explosives. Islam....the religion of peace...yeah, right!


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

OR, they could use a truck they buy. After all isn't their end game to die as a martyr? No need to complicate things, just buy an "EVIL, BLACK, ASSAULT VEHICLE" and have at it.
Of course the news report last night said he got out of the vehicle and started shooting at people. THIS will become the whole story as the MSM tells it. They will condemn the terrorist as the driver of the truck, but then report about the fact he was "armed", and turn this into an evil gun story!!! 

YEP, I just checked here is it: "Armed man drove truck through crowd for 2km". So he kills 84 people with a truck, yet it is important to tell everyone he was armed!!!!

MO


----------



## noway2 (Jun 18, 2011)

desertman said:


> All they care about is absolute power and control over the masses and they are indeed succeeding albeit incrementally every time a Democratic administration comes to power. It's the dumbasses that keep on voting for them that are the problem.


The main alternative isn't any better. They may talk some talk, but they sure don't walk it.

Condemning these incidents, calling for an intelligence surge, standing (er, cowering in the corner) with the victims, sympathizing and praying for the "refugees", engaging in police investigations, bringing criminal justice charges, etc. it won't work. We're not fighting a nation state govt. either. We're fighting a, group of savages, I mean a people, and their ideology who understand only strength and incredible violence whose religion teaches them that the more of "us" they kill, the higher their standing in heaven.

Not to be cliche, but think back to classical Star Trek and ask yourself how the Klingons would have dealt with this? The first time, they would have executed the extended family of the perpetrator. The next time, they would wipe out the perpetrators village, then their state and occupied the territory, and finally they would destroy their nation or even planet. Either the realization that their entire family, sect, nation, or culture will cease to exist if they go down this path will deter them or it won't. The choice is theirs to make.

It's time to strap on a pair and do what needs to be done. Unfortunately, the attacks will continue until we do and it is going to take more for enough sheeple to be ready to take action,


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

noway2 said:


> *The main alternative isn't any better.* They may talk some talk, but they sure don't walk it.
> 
> Condemning these incidents, calling for an intelligence surge, standing (er, cowering in the corner) with the victims, sympathizing and praying for the "refugees", engaging in police investigations, bringing criminal justice charges, etc. it won't work. We're not fighting a nation state govt. either. We're fighting a, group of savages, I mean a people, and their ideology who understand only strength and incredible violence whose religion teaches them that the more of "us" they kill, the higher their standing in heaven.
> 
> ...


Well actually they are, maybe not much but they are better. They are indeed the lesser of two evils. Except for a few exceptions, it's not the Republicans screaming for more gun control every time a mass murder takes place.

Like it or not we are a two party system and rightfully so as we could end up with 34% passing legislation that 66% would oppose. Or worse yet 11% that 89% would oppose if the 89% were split evenly. This would lead to nothing but chaos. Unfortunately we have to work with what we've got even if it means holding our nose while in the voting booth.


----------



## noway2 (Jun 18, 2011)

*More gun control is not going to stop this type of event"..............*



desertman said:


> Except for a few exceptions, it's not the Republicans screaming for more gun control every time a mass murder takes place.


They may not be screaming for gun control, but they're just as quick to violate the constitution and do away with essential freedom and liberty and perpetuate the police surveillance state, etc, especially when it's one if their pet issues (usually social ones). If it weren't for gun control, I would not support them at all.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

shootbrownelk said:


> Was it an Assault truck?


Yes it was since it was loaded with weapons and hand grenades......


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*BAN TRUCKS!*
Do it before just one more person is killed.
Do it for the children!

People who use trucks should be required to get a license first... Oh... Wait a minute...


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

noway2 said:


> They may not be screaming for gun control, but they're just as quick to violate the constitution and do away with essential freedom and liberty and perpetuate the police surveillance state, etc, especially when it's one if their pet issues (usually social ones). If it weren't for gun control, I would not support them at all.


No argument there. First and foremost I am a Constitutionalist. Unfortunately we do have to pick the lessor of the two evils which happens to be the Republicans. For the reasons that I have stated a third party is not a viable option.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> *BAN TRUCKS!*
> Do it before just one more person is killed.
> Do it for the children!
> 
> People who use trucks should be required to get a license first... Oh... Wait a minute...


Yeah, but what about registration?


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

desertman said:


> Yeah, but what about registration?


I think most states require truck registration also. So now we have truck licensing and truck registration..........How the hell could this event have happened? Something must be wrong with the principles at work here. Wait, I got it, they failed to implement a "truck buy back" program, and they didn't have economic, social and multicultural program opportunities available for the truck driver, he was obviously suffering from depression and other mental illness, which everyone failed to diagnose, so once again, the chain of controls failed. Geez, what can we do to implement more government controls to make sure this never happens again?????


----------



## DanPop (Mar 20, 2016)

I brought my truck to a therapist today just to see if it needs further evaluation, therapist feels that my truck seems stable and is no threat, and definitely NOT tied to ISIS. 

On a serious note, I honestly heard a liberal politician say this week that the US Federal Government should de-weaponize all police forces in the United States. 

WAIT.... it gets better.... An on the street interview presented a gal stating the there should be..... WAIT FOR IT...... No police at all in our country. :buttkick:

In 100 years.... All new people.


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

Liberals don't give a CRAP ! They don't care about making sense !


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

"What fools these mortals be!" -Puck (Shakespeare, _Midsummer Night's Dream_)


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

RK3369 said:


> I think most states require truck registration also. So now we have truck licensing and truck registration..........How the hell could this event have happened? Something must be wrong with the principles at work here. Wait, I got it, they failed to implement a "truck buy back" program, and they didn't have economic, social and multicultural program opportunities available for the truck driver, he was obviously suffering from depression and other mental illness, which everyone failed to diagnose, so once again, the chain of controls failed. Geez, what can we do to implement more government controls to make sure this never happens again?????


With all this talk of comparing vehicles to guns. You do not need a license to own a vehicle and are not required to register it. You just can not use it on public roads legally. Having restored cars there were times that mine were not registered. Liberals always bring that up: "Well we register cars don't we"--"You need a license to drive one, don't we?" Vehicles pose a much greater danger to the general public than a person who is legally carrying a properly holstered gun. Properly holstered guns don't go off by themselves nor do they cause accidents.

For that matter vehicles don't cause accidents either, their operators do. The general public faces a greater chance of being in a motor vehicle accident than being accidentally shot with a holstered pistol. Hence the need for the licensing of the operator, the registration and the insuring of motor vehicles. Come to think of it I can't remember when the last time was that a gun that was holstered ever went off on it's own while being carried? Even one that was dropped. Not that it hasn't happened, but you're more than likely to be struck by lightning or winning the lottery than to be injured or killed by someone legally carrying a gun.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

DanPop said:


> On a serious note, I honestly heard a liberal politician say this week that the US Federal Government should de-weaponize all police forces in the United States.
> 
> WAIT.... it gets better.... An on the street interview presented a gal stating the there should be..... WAIT FOR IT...... No police at all in our country. :buttkick:
> 
> In 100 years.... All new people.


I heard a member of the house from Ohio, I think, on the news this morning saying that part of the problem with how police deal with situations is due to the fact that all the individual police forces in this country all have separate training programs, standards and methods. As such, he said that we should create "regional" police forces, at the very least, so that training could be standardized. Here we go, first step to a "national" police force. Once again, Big government Democrats hit another home run with "regional" police forces.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

desertman said:


> Liberals always bring that up: "Well we register cars don't we"--"You need a license to drive one, don't we?" .


Difference being, you have a constitutional right to keep and bear arms, you do not have a constitutional right to drive a car on a public highway. Your constitutional right is not limited by any state legal action, nor should it be. Therefore, bearing your arms is above question by the various states which have tried to institute restrictions.

Gun registration and licensing is government overreach according to the constitution. Driver licensing and vehicle registration is not protected by the constitution. Our problem is we have accepted, to varying degrees by the states, infringement of our right to keep and bear arms via the permit system.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

If someone beats a victim with a 2 x 4 will they ban lumber yards??baseball bat? baseball??????Duh!


----------



## noway2 (Jun 18, 2011)

Blackhawkman said:


> If someone beats a victim with a 2 x 4 will they ban lumber yards??baseball bat? baseball??????Duh!


Why don't we just ban evil thought and be done with it. Oh wait, they already try to disallow speech they don't like.


----------

